# Best Money Making Shrimp For You



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you been able to breed the bamboo shrimp??? I am interested in getting two for my tank. You wouldn't happen to have some extra would ya:red_mouth


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

why dont you sell your blue tigers?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Bamboo shrimp do not breed in fresh water. 

I want to breed the blue tigers in larger numbers but so far they just keep their numbers steady. I don't want to sell any until I have a larger colony and so far that has not happened.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

If you can't get the blue tigers to get a sellable population going, you may want to focus on that. Any shrimp that are good money sellers are usually a lot harder than tigers. 

There is lots of things to consider though as well. Do you plan to only sell local or ship shrimp as well? Have you even shipped shrimp before?

Something like blue bolts or the taiwan bee's are the most expensive right now, blue bolts going from $120-$250+ but you need to be good at keeping shrimp to get into TB's. Is there a market locally to sell $120 blue bolt shrimp? If not, it means you have to ship, take the risk of shipping expensive shrimp and if you've never done it before, each badly packaged bag can be a $1000 loss if you sent 10 of them. Also, until you get a good rep as a shipper, many won't be too eager to part with $1000 to someone they don't know online.

Blue tigers are in big demand on here as they are reasonably priced and a nice shrimp. I would try and get those going. What kind of water param's are you keeping your tigers and blue bee's in?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have shipped RCS plenty of times on AB. Blue bee shrimp as well. I had the blue bees going really good and then all breeding stopped last summer. They just started again and I now have 4 berried females. They were breeding the same time last year too, so I wonder if it is season related. The blue tigers live happily but do not saddle up. I saw a couple of berried females before but very few shrimplets hatched. They since grew up and no more females became saddled. The water perimeters are neutral ph, TDS of 120, temps around 73 right now, much warmer in the summer. I do not use heaters as I keep my house warm all year round. All of my tanks are planted. RCS breed like crazy to the point I had to start the birth control method described in the original post. I add cuddle bone and liquid calcium to my tanks as well as equilibrium for the plants because I use R/O water for all my tanks.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

my oebt took a breeding break over the winter i think that is common for higher grade shrimps. ive seen several people say they slowed down breeding


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Blue tigers sell very well. They always seem to be in short supply.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> my oebt took a breeding break over the winter i think that is common for higher grade shrimps. ive seen several people say they slowed down breeding


my OEBTs keep getting berried while my CRS stopped breeding over the winter. I'm in NY. Weird.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

EKLiu said:


> Blue tigers sell very well. They always seem to be in short supply.


yea, i'm thinking they're even easier to breed than CRS...


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

OEBT's are in demand too.!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont know if this is the right thread to ask so forgive me but how much is the going rate for an OEBT?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> I dont know if this is the right thread to ask so forgive me but how much is the going rate for an OEBT?


Not sure about the going price because you may find big differences depending on where you look. Here is one from the power seller on this site, he asked for $12 and this batch just came in a few days ago.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...61792-fs-speedies-shrimpz-round-iii-oebt.html

However, to illustrate how popular they are, he put a "ALL PENDING" on OEBT ;-)


----------

